# the queen ladyslipper ++ (part 3)



## cnycharles (Jun 30, 2011)

very nice wildflower that i've forgotten the name of





one of these ladies was wearing a feather in it's cap!





matt young out standing in his field of showy ladyslippers





tom nelson hard at work capturing ladyslipper images





a very 'shy' bloomer

tom nelson took quite a few pictures of the orchids including some very nice ones of the showy ladyslippers. the next three are some of his (excellent) pictures. I didn't have any wide area images and these really show how many orchids there were in this room























eric getting some pictures of his favorite native slipper orchid





some older plants but with a seed pod from last year










eric in slipper heaven!





a view down inside the pouch showing many spots





the queen in all of her glory!

I hope you've all enjoyed this trip, it was a lot of fun meeting and driving around with everyone, and a native orchid hunt with matt young is always an adventure! thanks to matt, and hopefully we will see all of the visitors once again


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 30, 2011)

Fantastic funny and friends! Thanks!


----------



## Shiva (Jun 30, 2011)

The Queen is alive and well in these parts. Thanks all three of you for the show. Great pictures.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, it's wonderful to see so many orchids blooming in their wild habitat!


----------



## likespaphs (Jun 30, 2011)

fantastic!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 30, 2011)

Great fotos showing the grand quantities of flowers. I was very impressed because Matt said this was one of _four_ rooms of flowers. It's too bad we were late and losing light and didnt get to see the other 3!


----------



## Justin (Jun 30, 2011)

wow. the cyp reginae are absolutely jaw-dropping.


----------



## Wendelin (Jun 30, 2011)

jjkOC said:


> Wow, it's wonderful to see so many orchids blooming in their wild habitat!


Absolutely !!!! :clap:


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 30, 2011)

:drool::drool:UNBELIEVABLE!!!
JUST AWESOME!!!! 
Thanks for sharing! :drool::drool:


----------



## W. Beetus (Jun 30, 2011)

Amazing fields of reginae! Wow!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 30, 2011)

Wow, what a stand!


----------



## Hera (Jun 30, 2011)

I'm so completely jealous. That looked like an amazing day. Thanks for posting.


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 1, 2011)

Bravo, must have been one great tour!!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 1, 2011)

Great pics!!! It would be very nice to do a trip like this with friends... You must have had a great time...


----------



## Clark (Jul 1, 2011)

Jackpot!

Thanks for the interior view of pouch. Not many get in there, like its forbidden territory or something.

There is a tick spray at Dick's and Sport's Authority for clothing only.
Dick's is cheaper. .05% Permitherin(spelling?). Use it and smile.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 1, 2011)

Amazing thing; there were almost no insect pests at all!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 1, 2011)

thanks, all... in rich fens in upstate ny there often aren't too many bugs, but if you go into mixed woodlands where there can be standing water and fens there can be mosquitos. remsen bog also has few bugs but if you go up on the tug hill or in the adirondacks where you can have acidic and calcareous conditions in nearby spots, then you can really have the whole range.

yes, it was a great trip! great company, great plants.... great food 

... and yes, the showy ladyslipper field was amazing. i've seen nice stands before but that was the most i've seen in one area before. still haven't seen an all white one, but someday

as far as finding orchids in ohio, one thing you could do is contact the rare plants division of the ohio conservation dept. and ask if there are areas that have interesting plants but aren't endangered, or if there is a botanical society... another thing you can do is check out your state museum and see if they have a herbarium. new york state has a herbarium and the more recent plant listings/collections have location information. older ones may not, but with a little detective work you might be able to find some things. another possibility which I recommend is to join the native orchid conference email list (noc) and ask if there is anyone in or near ohio that knows where someone could go to check out native orchids. some might be willing to take someone somewhere rather than give out location information for obvious reasons


----------



## koshki (Jul 2, 2011)

Wow, I don't know how I missed this thread, but fantastic pictures!

I actually met Tom at our last OS meeting...I was his helper, handling the computer while he spoke. What a great presentation! If any of you ST members are in charge of arranging speakers, I can highly recommend Tom!!


----------



## fundulopanchax (Jul 4, 2011)

A spectacular series of posts!

Thank you very much!

Ron


----------



## goldenrose (Jul 4, 2011)

koshki said:


> ...I actually met Tom at our last OS meeting...I was his helper, handling the computer while he spoke. What a great presentation! If any of you ST members are in charge of arranging speakers, I can highly recommend Tom!!


contact info for Tom?


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2011)

are you sure that the tom you are mentioning above isn't tom nelson the guy who rescues orchids in minnesota? it was mentioned in one of the other picture threads that the tom nelson who came along on this trip was from new york city and plays jazz piano. .. although i'm sure I would love to see a presentation by the tom nelson who does rescue orchids


----------



## Scooby5757 (Jul 8, 2011)

Wonderul shots! Unknown flower I believe is Penstemon.


----------

